# Frodo in the Hobbit?



## Aqua Buddha (Feb 9, 2011)

A press release says that Elijah Wood will be appearing in the Hobbit movies.  How can that be?


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Feb 9, 2011)

Wasn't Peter Jackson talking about making a film linking the events of "The Hobbit" with the beginning "The Lord of the Rings" because apparently they don't have the rights to adapt "The Silmarillion"? I would assume this is where Frodo would come into the picture, but I can't be certain.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Aqua,

In "The Lord of the Rings," the book known as "The Hobbit" is depicted as having been written by Bilbo.  It's his way of passing on the story of his adventures to future generations.

According to what I've read, in the film old Bilbo will somehow be recounting the tale to Frodo.  If done in this way, it will work beautifully.


----------



## Dwarven Gold (Feb 12, 2011)

Beh.  Too much attention on Hobbits.  We all know who the real stars of this movie are.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 17, 2011)

Dwarven Gold said:


> Beh.  Too much attention on Hobbits.  We all know who the real stars of this movie are.



Musters up his best Dwarven impression, "And my Axe!" =)

Dwarven Gold, those of the Fellowship would ordinarily be the hero of any other story yet the real stars were actually the hobbits.(Except now this play-out is a norm.) Somewhat of a role reversal, if you will. It would be clichÃ© to dump the glory once again into the hands of tall, dark, handsome and gifted with a sword.(or in Gimli's case, short, bearded, homely and gifted with an axe.) Yet the beautiful thing about it is Tolkien makes it feel as though it is not forced.

Don't get me wrong, I do notice the half sincere joke. I think.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 21, 2011)

Nah, the hero was Tom Bombadil, who rode a fat pony and sang his problems away.  Nothing is more badass than singing down and undead monster while smiling with the cheer of a drugged up Santa Claus.


----------



## Dr.Dorkness (Apr 13, 2011)

Legerdemain said:


> Nah, the hero was Tom Bombadil, who rode a fat pony and sang his problems away.  Nothing is more badass than singing down and undead monster while smiling with the cheer of a drugged up Santa Claus.


 
Yes indeed, I agree completely. In the hobbit there are two real hero's, atleast acording to me. Beorn who saves Thorin in the battle of the five armies. And of course Bard who kills Smaug the Golden

I would not mind if Frodo would not be in The Hobbit. This mostly because I hate Elijah Woods. Though I'm Curious how pete is going to put Frodo in the movie I have this with more characters like: Legolas, saruman and Itaril played by Saoirse Ronan

Oh, and as you may aready know the original name of the story of the hobbit is There and Back Again.


----------



## Kate (Apr 13, 2011)

I think there's going to be some popular expectation that Frodo would appear in the film, at least somewhere. Not to mention another way to link this film to a presold product - like it needed anymore of that.   As a purist, I think it's ridiculous but as a realist, it had to happen.  If it works like Black Dragon says it might, I reckon it'll be work just fine. Personally, I'm agiggle with excitement and can't wait to see this movie!


----------



## Ravana (Apr 14, 2011)

Elijah Wood appearing in _The Hobbit_ ≠ Frodo appearing in _The Hobbit_. I wouldn't be using him if he were playing anyone else… but they could just as easily have in mind Wood playing an ancestor of Frodo's.


----------



## ckelly06 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, I think Bilbo recounting the tale to Frodo is a likely explanation.


----------



## kiercoria99 (Apr 29, 2011)

I found that very odd as well!


----------

